# 192.168.1.0



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I use a portable "hotspot" device with my tablet and I called the "hotspot" device company and asked them how I could change the "hotspot" device's security from WPA to WPA2. The told me to go to browser and type in 192.168.0.1. I did that and all I got was a blank white screen. Over and over the same thing. He then said he had to check with someone else and then told me to type in 192.168.0.0. That allowed me to get into the settings and change WPA to WPA2 (he didn't know how to make that change either, but I luckily figured it out myself).
After I hung up I tried the 192,168.0.0 again, but couldn't get in - the same blank white page. I tried both numbers again 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.0 in case I ever had to use that page again and still could not get back into that page.
Does anyone know why I cannot get into my settings page using either of those two numbers? (Hotspot light was blinking and I could get into browser; so the hotspot was connected.)
I used Google and Chrome and no luck. I was able to change to WPA2, but would like to be able to get back into that page if I ever had to do so in the future.
Thank you for any help.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

It's like a router. You need to know the IP address and the password. Check the manual.


----------



## Xeiver-D.-Pyron (Sep 6, 2016)

I understand your frustration with the issue. To gain access to your hotspot's firmware, you will need the default gateway of the device.

To do this, open the command prompt. 

After it is open, type 'ipconfig' without the ' symbol.
Locate DEFAULT GATEWAY on the list.
Copy the IP address listed there.
Paste it into your browser.

You are now in your hotspot's firmware.

Thank you for your question, I hope it was resolved satisfactorily.

~Xeiver


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Xeiver-D.-Pyron said:


> I understand your frustration with the issue. To gain access to your hotspot's firmware, you will need the default gateway of the device.
> 
> To do this, open the command prompt.
> 
> ...


How do you open 'command prompt' on a tablet?


----------



## Xeiver-D.-Pyron (Sep 6, 2016)

I understand your frustration, but to further assist you I will need some information.

Are you running iOS or Andriod?


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Xeiver-D.-Pyron said:


> I understand your frustration, but to further assist you I will need some information.
> 
> Are you running iOS or Andriod?


I am trying to get into the 'hotspot' device settings so I can make sure it was changed from WEP to WEP3. That is why they told me to open browser in my tablet and then type 192.168.0.1 in the address bar.
My tablet is: HP 10 Tablet G2 - 2301 Model name: N3T44AAR Quad-Core 16GB Android Lollipop Tablet.
My 'hotspot' device is Internet On The Go


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Does the manual say that's the IP address to use? Have you ever logged into it before? Do you have access to a computer?


----------

